# going away!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am going up to newcastle this weekend to see family!

what are you guys doing this weekend yourselves? anyone have some super early fathers day plans? :3

I think it falls on the 19th this year?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL!!! I just got my internet connection back after 10 days!! I'll be home watching movies and catching up


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am going to a family picnic. I am supposed do a deep fried turkey this should be fun in the rain lol


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm going into the laboratory and doing work. 

Grad school is slave labour.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

haha awee my niece and sister n law had school homework. One is off to collage and the other is in collage atm for cake design. 

I got to make edible butterflies 

I actually got to check something off of my bucket list.. went and caught fireflies last night. Best thing ever.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

heading up to muskoka for a week beginning of july

then back at the end of july for my uncles birthday, WEMF (world electronic music festival) middle of august, parents 35th anni end of august, then harvest festival middle of september...... then the summer is over


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh nice! bring the buggies spray, wasn't too bad after dusk but I was east.

Grats on the parents ani!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Well the perk of my summer will be the trip to Stockholm, Sweden for a week on Exchange for a developmental physiology course. 

My kinda topic, plus a free trip to Europe to boot! =D

Just have to grind through the rest of the summer in the lab.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I've been all over this year. Being home is my vacation. 

One thing I can say is BC is the worst place I've ever been. If you like crack heads it's the place to be. Even Yaletown where I stay is full of trashy people. Makes DT T.O look like a magical place.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Ahhhh, I'm chilling right now enjoying the beautiful fresh air and sunshine out in the northern Ontario wilderness...

Bugs are manageable, weather is great! I hope to spend a lot of weekends this summer here at my wilderness retreat  

Mobile internet is pretty intermittent here, so hopefully this message gets through...

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm on work assignment in the arctic, so my summer is basically looking at rocks . The weather isn't even that cold, it's 11C today and sunny!
Although I can't wait to get back, I kinda miss the warm weather.


----------

